# Welcome to the Computer Support Forum!



## arnisador

Everyone who accesses MartialTalk does so using a computer, and computer-related questions arise often. We have a lot of experience amongst our members. This is a place for them to share their computer experience--be it for better enjoyment of MartialTalk, computerizing a martial arts school, or even a mroe general computer question.

As always, it'll be our members who make this place useful! Contribute if you can. Of course, MartialTalk cannot be responsible for any bad advice that you may get.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Nightingale

this forum was a good idea! Thanks.


----------



## Jay Bell

yall are gonna be the death of me, I swear   As though I didn't spend enough time on martialtalk as it was


----------



## c2kenpo

I know nothing......I claim to know nothing...Help I'm really just stuck insdie this box...help let me out...(tapping on screeen) 


Hey wheres the coffee cup holder in this thing???

And can anyone tell me where the Any key is?????


j/k



great idea! Just wont catch me lurking in here nope uh uh...


David


----------



## arnisador

Name changed to *Computer Talk* to reflect how the forum is actually used.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Michael Billings

Anyone have an extra GMail account they can spare?

-Michael


----------

